# Dog Taxi needed today



## Sue Inglis (Jan 12, 2022)

Is anybody in the East Hull area, i need to take my dog to vets this afternoon?


----------



## Lurcherlad (Jan 5, 2013)

Sorry, no.

Hope you managed to get a lift.


----------

